# white / albino newts



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

a friend of mine keeps newts but he's asked me to help him find a white or albino one to add to his collection. is he winding me up or do these exist? if they do can anyone point me in the right direction? cheers!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have seen some cool pics of Albino Triturus Carnifex (Google them and click on images, even without typing albino in the search some albino pics come up). Im pretty sure its possible to get albinos of almost anything although as Newts go it seems these are the most likely.

No idea where you can buy them though! Let me know if you find any.:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

If they're anything like the albino toads i've come across, they'll be VERY difficult to get hold of this side of the atlantic.
Still trying to find out where the albino woodhouse toads that peregrine had in ended up !!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

They exisit but are pretty rare in captivity and your mate will have to be willing to pay a heafty price for em


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have seen "white" Italian Crested Newts on the continent at shows.To my mind they weren`t particularly nice.The normal coloured ones are far prettier.
As I understand it the "white" ones dont breed true and you have to breed het. normal coloured ones to get "white" ones.The "white" is not a pure albino but more of a pink colour.But I think that you will have to go to Germany or Holland to buy some.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

A place near me said he got some in a while back and a chap bought the lot (I tried to find out who it was who took them but with no luck).


----------

